# Different Coleslaw



## foamheart (Nov 7, 2013)

I see recipes now on the web for all kinds of stuff I swear I saw people make up. Well This is another. My Pops winter garden always had greens, Cabbage (the size of basketballs), Broccoli, and Cauliflower. He grew the biggest sweetest cabbage, broccoli, and cauliflower in the country! It seriously amazing.

Since we all know there is little seafood cooked in Louisiana, then the need for coleslaw is small. There are 100's of recipes.

I thought I might share one she made up, crosses heart and raises right hand, I swear.

One year the cabbage was all gone, given away. And Mom needed some slaw for a Church Lady covered dish supper. If ya gotta ask just don't worry about it. She had broccoli and cauliflower so she grated it up instead and it was good. Hence it was called Maida's slaw, can ya guess my Mom's name?

Anyway, Thought I would share the recipe. Its a good coleslaw dressing recipe anyway. I am thinking its a North Carolina blend but I don't know. I know the dressing was good enough for a restaurant chain to buy it from Mom. It wasn't much maybe a couple a hundred dollars, but it was better than if she'd won the blue ribbon at the State Fair. Its just too easy to make also.

2C Cauliflower grated

2C Broccoli grated

1 Carrot, large grated

*Dressing* (Just equal parts)

1/4C Mayo

1/4C Sugar

1/4C Apple cider Vinegar

1/4C Oil

Doesn't work as well with bargain brands. I use Hellman's, maybe red wine vinegar, and olive oil. But any oil which is not over powering will do. Is that simple or what? Best to make it a day ahead so it can pull those lovely juices out to add to the dressing.

Try it, you'll like it. Even on ol' cabbage....LOL













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 7, 2013


















002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 7, 2013






Its Guuuuuud!!


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 7, 2013)

Mmmm  a nice sweet coleslaw...

  Mike


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 7, 2013)

I am going to make this on Sunday! W/cabbage Thanks for posting!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 7, 2013)

Somewhere here before I mentioned in NC, in the olden days they put coleslaw on hotdogs. This stuff is awesome on hotdogs!!


----------



## disco (Nov 7, 2013)

You have to love any kind of slaw. Thanks, Foamheart.

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 8, 2013)

> One year the cabbage was all gone, given away. And Mom needed some slaw for a Church Lady covered dish supper. If ya gotta ask just don't worry about it.


Hey Foam

Where I grew up in small town Saskatchewan these dinners at the church or community hall were common and they were called UCW Dinners (United Church Women)  Helps to grow up in a small town. LOL  Always great food and lots of it.  

The coleslaw looked great--will be trying it.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey Foam

*Hate* hotdogs--won't eat them, but slawburgers-----mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.  Far as I'm concerned, hot dogs are just made out of lips and a**holes.  Which even I have to admit is a bit odd, because I love sausage.  Guess sausage is just made from a higher class of lips and a**holes  LOL

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Nov 8, 2013)

So MS Smoker said:


> Mmmm  a nice sweet coleslaw...
> 
> Mike


It is sweet, but its balanced with the vinegar like those summer pickles Mom always had in the fridge.

I only knew they were good, never knew they were good for you out in the heat.

I bet you'll like the slaw, its really simple. You can customize it to what you have.


Woodcutter said:


> I am going to make this on Sunday! W/cabbage Thanks for posting!


I bet ya like it. I have added some fresh onion or bell pepper, but always come back to the simple version. Mom died with Alzheimer's and there was no recipe, she just made it. Took a long time and pulling teeth to get her to remember it so she could give it to her grand daughter.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 8, 2013)

Disco said:


> You have to love any kind of slaw. Thanks, Foamheart.
> 
> Disco





GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Foam
> 
> *Hate* hotdogs--won't eat them, but slawburgers-----mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.  Far as I'm concerned, hot dogs are just made out of lips and a**holes.  Which even I have to admit is a bit odd, because I love sausage.  Guess sausage is just made from a higher class of lips and a**holes  LOL
> 
> Gary


You'll have to start making your own then you can pick out the "parts" you want.


Disco said:


> You have to love any kind of slaw. Thanks, Foamheart.
> 
> Disco


Slaw just goes great with fried seafood, fried chicken, and BBQ. All the major food groups except gumbo.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Foam,

Thanks for posting a recipe with a fun twist to it!  I'm making some chaurice sausage today, and I bet your recipe would go great with the chaurice as well.

I enjoyed reading the story about your mother.  I guess we can see where you get your culinary skill and creativity from!

Thanks for sharing, and have a great day!
Clarissa


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 28, 2022)

foamheart said:


> I see recipes now on the web for all kinds of stuff I swear I saw people make up. Well This is another. My Pops winter garden always had greens, Cabbage (the size of basketballs), Broccoli, and Cauliflower. He grew the biggest sweetest cabbage, broccoli, and cauliflower in the country! It seriously amazing.
> 
> Since we all know there is little seafood cooked in Louisiana, then the need for coleslaw is small. There are 100's of recipes.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of you so I made your Mother's slaw with the cauliflower and broccoli. It is Guuuuuud!!


----------

